
Your vs. My Pattern - Design Pattern Library - YDN - madh
http://developer.yahoo.com/ypatterns/social/core/yourvmy.html
======
DanielStraight
I especially hate "My Documents", "My Pictures", "My Videos", and every other
folder Windows feels it necessary to create and constantly try to save things
to even though I've _never_ used them. If I _wanted_ my stuff saved in a
folder in an obscure location with tons of spaces in the filename, I would put
it there.

Don't call it mine if it isn't.

